# How do you make your grits?



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I've never made anything other than instant before, but I just got a nice bag of yellow corn grits, so I'm looking for recipes


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

It is a 4-1 ratio 
Start 4 cups of salted water to boil, add your 1 cup of grits (to avoid lumpy grits, whisk as you are adding them). Bring back to a simmer and stir frequently for 5 minutes. When it starts to thicken take off the heat and put a lid on it for another few minutes


For the best grits, cook them then add butter, cream and shredded cheddar cheese, pop in a 350 degree oven for about 20 minutes.YUM YUM


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep...pour in slowly....that way it's easier to get mixed up before they clump on you.


----------



## lolart (Sep 1, 2010)

We like to add shredded cheese along with the salt and pepper and butter to our grits.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lots of black pepper, salt and butter........cheese is also welcome.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Ok don't get me started with added cooked bacon crumbled in there...or sausage....

*drools*


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I cook them in the microwave adding about 3 T grits to 3/4 c water. I stir after a couple of minutes and check consistency; I sometimes add some more grits if they're watery. Or water if they're too gritty. I'm not sure how long I cook them; sometimes they're probably too done so too soft but still yummy. 

I ate a lot of lumpy grits when I lived in the south; they were cooked on the stove. I've been making them this way for over 30 years: no lumps. No, I don't use instant grits and everyone, even southerners, love them.

Scads of butter (if I'm not having a couple of over easy eggs), salt and pepper are what I like on mine.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Katydidagain, my mom has destroyed a pyrex measuring cup doing that LOL the grits have sandblasted the cup so bad it is now white instead of clear.
She figures that is all she uses it for, so not a problem.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

I like to use left over meat, especially ham or pork chops. I cut it into cubes and saute with butter, minced garlic, and a dash of hot pepper flakes. One cup chicken broth, two cups of water and 3/4 cup of quick grits. I don't use the real kind. They take to long and the meat and broth flavors it up enough that you can't tell.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Boil 3 cups pf salted water. Mix 1 cup grits with 1 cup COLD water until smooth, then stir into boiling water. NO LUMPS!!!!!
I like mine cooked a long time (40 min) but they are edible after 5. 
Butter.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Kmac15 said:


> Katydidagain, my mom has destroyed a pyrex measuring cup doing that LOL the grits have sandblasted the cup so bad it is now white instead of clear.
> She figures that is all she uses it for, so not a problem.


I use any MW safe dish I grab so haven't noticed a problem but maybe I should dedicate one for just grits. Who knew how destructive these delicious corn bullets are?


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

ANd if there are any leftover, hey sometimes there are, then pour it into a loaf pan and stick in the fridge overnight. The next morning, slice it and fry it. Add butter and salt or pancake syrup is how my kids ate it when they were small


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Ok, don't everybody gasp... but I'm from the south, eat grits daily and yes, I cook the long cooking kind in the microwave... ; ) 

1 cup grits - 4 cups water, couple pinches of salt.

9 minutes on high, stopping sometimes in there to stir with a whisk. Perfect everytime.

When done, add butter and a couple of sunny side up eggs/serving.

Microwaves differ, so you have to check yours. Grits also differ, depending on grind and freshness. I get the same kind, from the same local stone grinding mill, and cook them the same each time.

works for me,
dawn


----------



## momofseven (Oct 10, 2008)

kyweaver said:


> Boil 3 cups pf salted water. Mix 1 cup grits with 1 cup COLD water until smooth, then stir into boiling water. NO LUMPS!!!!!
> I like mine cooked a long time (40 min) but they are edible after 5.
> Butter.



That's my recipe too, but I cook mine for an hour. The extra cooking time really helps the digestibility of the corn. We just had some this a.m. for breakfast. Next time I am going to try the cream and cheese....


----------



## Betty J. (Jan 16, 2007)

wow! I can't wait to try these recipes for Grits. I live in the Chicago area and have eaten grits when I was traveling and now At LAST I can make them at home!!! Thanks to everyone who posted the recipes. I love grits and haven't had them in a long time. Just to make sure, I get the corn grits in a bag at the store? I hope they sell them in my area.
Have a great day and again, thanks!!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

My grits come in a bag. You can also read the directions on the back, they are easy to follow. (just so you know you don't have to have the computer open next to the stove LOL)


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't any of you eat breakfast grits with sugar, cinnamon, and butter in the morning?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I make them stay at the store!


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Yellow grits? Is it like polenta?


----------

